# I need some advice/help finding this piece



## chocoluv (Dec 5, 2012)

I am 16 years old and a junior in high school. I play viola and I think I want to do a solo for solo and ensemble festival. I need some advice about what I should play. I'm pretty good, not crazy good, but I would say above average high school level. I wanted to play Chopin Nocturne in C Sharp Minor but I can't find any viola versions, only violin and piano. Also, do you think this would be an appropriate piece for this type of thing and my skill level? And what other pieces would you recommend? I'm not sure, but I think it might have to have a piano accompaniment. Any suggestions welcome!


----------

